

A Tale of Persistence:  Finding a Needle in a Haystack - mgh2
http://trendguardian.blogspot.com/p/tg-blog.html

======
da5e
It was intelligent persistence. Persistence with a method.

~~~
mgh2
Yes I agree, otherwise I could have never found it by randomly looking for it.

